# Marc Jacobs M-Archives



## omb_23

Does anyone still have their old ones? I am so excited for this because i have been wanting to own one but i have had a bad experience buying preloved so im definitely getting it.


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

Yes, I still have and use my Hillier from around 2010! It's such a great bag and the leather quality is impeccable. Much better made than a lot of new bags these days. This re-issue is very exciting imo


----------



## Esquared72

I really wish the Groovee had been included in this re-release - it’s always been my fave MbMJ style.


----------



## gabz

When do these release at nordstrom do we know?


----------



## Esquared72

gabz said:


> When do these release at nordstrom do we know?


I thought I read somewhere that they were only going to be available through the Marc Jacobs website...


----------



## omb_23

Esquared72 said:


> I really wish the Groovee had been included in this re-release - it’s always been my fave MbMJ style.


I wish they did too. I bought the Groovee preloved from the real real i end up reselling it because it had yellow stained in the interior and also didn’t smell particularly good. Also i wish the Stam bag will be back.


----------



## omb_23

mr_pibb_fan said:


> Yes, I still have and use my Hillier from around 2010! It's such a great bag and the leather quality is impeccable. Much better made than a lot of new bags these days. This re-issue is very exciting imo
> View attachment 5593492


Yay! That’s nice to know. I just ordered the Lil Ukita in Argan oil. I am waiting to buy the Hillier in Black too. My younger self is so happy because i have been wanting this when they came out but thought it was expensive a decade ago!


----------



## omb_23

gabz said:


> When do these release at nordstrom do we know?


From what i hear its only available for limited time and only on their website.


----------



## mursepurse

I still have my natasha!


----------



## JVSXOXO

mr_pibb_fan said:


> Yes, I still have and use my Hillier from around 2010! It's such a great bag and the leather quality is impeccable. Much better made than a lot of new bags these days. This re-issue is very exciting imo
> View attachment 5593492


That's a great looking bag! I wonder how the leather on new ones compares.


----------



## sdkitty

Esquared72 said:


> I really wish the Groovee had been included in this re-release - it’s always been my fave MbMJ style.


Why not look for a preowned?


----------



## mr_pibb_fan

JVSXOXO said:


> That's a great looking bag! I wonder how the leather on new ones compares.


Thank you! Yeah I’m curious about that, too


----------



## Esquared72

sdkitty said:


> Why not look for a preowned?


I actually already have a few Groovees…just thought it would be fun to see it as part of the re-release.


----------



## yellow_yeti

omb_23 said:


> Does anyone still have their old ones? I am so excited for this because i have been wanting to own one but i have had a bad experience buying preloved so im definitely getting it.
> 
> These are so cool omg


These are so cool! Omg


----------



## yellow_yeti

omb_23 said:


> Does anyone still have their old ones? I am so excited for this because i have been wanting to own one but i have had a bad experience buying preloved so im definitely getting it.
> 
> View attachment 5592932


What bad experience did you have buying pre loved? Was it pre loved MJ?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love these! I was just growing the MJ site and ran across the re-editions! 

I had the Hillier back in the day, sold it because it was too heavy. 

I'm considering the Karlie, which I never bought because I used to carry too much stuff. Luckily, it is the perfect size for me now!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

omb_23 said:


> Yay! That’s nice to know. I just ordered the Lil Ukita in Argan oil. I am waiting to buy the Hillier in Black too. My younger self is so happy because i have been wanting this when they came out but thought it was expensive a decade ago!


Did you receive your bag yet? I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the leather, color and general quality. TIA!


----------



## Amazona

I have a Percy and a Natasha. Would love a Groovee without the lining with the letters. That's what's always driven me away from the bag.


----------



## pandabear

I still have my Natasha and Karlie bags in black.  I wore that Natasha bag almost every day for a couple of years, and it still looks brand new!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just ordered the Karlie in Argan Oil (brown/tan). I hope the leather is smoosh!


----------



## jblended

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I hope the leather is smoosh!


Please report back once it's in your hands. That smoosh leather is the reason I'm a diehard fan of MBMJ!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jblended said:


> Please report back once it's in your hands. That smoosh leather is the reason I'm a diehard fan of MBMJ!


Will do! I'll post a pic or 2 once it arrives.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Update: Still waiting for my order to ship. Order placed 9/15 via mj.com. Today they sent an email stating they were still working on shipping it. I asked to cancel the order due to the delay. I totally lose interest if an order doesn't ship quickly.   

Anyway, terrible service. I wouldn't recommend the mj website to anyone.


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Update: Still waiting for my order to ship. Order placed 9/15 via mj.com. Today they sent an email stating they were still working on shipping it. I asked to cancel the order due to the delay. I totally lose interest if an order doesn't ship quickly.
> 
> Anyway, terrible service. I wouldn't recommend the mj website to anyone.


There customer service is awful!! Did ur order ship?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> There customer service is awful!! Did ur order ship?


Not yet! I emailed requesting to cancel, of course no reply! I may try calling on Monday.

Have you purchased from their website?


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Not yet! I emailed requesting to cancel, of course no reply! I may try calling on Monday.
> 
> Have you purchased from their website?


I made a purchase last week and it still haven’t ship!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> I made a purchase last week and it still haven’t ship!


Sounds familiar! Still no shipping notice. I ordered on 9/14. Crazy how bad the customer service is on that website!

Also, no response to my request to cancel the order. Ugh.


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Sounds familiar! Still no shipping notice. I ordered on 9/14. Crazy how bad the customer service is on that website!
> 
> Also, no response to my request to cancel the order. Ugh.


They have a lot of angry customers comments how awful there customer service is. Someone commented that they are waiting over a month for the item to ship. I wish I had read those comments before I placed my order.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> They have a lot of angry customers comments how awful there customer service is. Someone commented that they are waiting over a month for the item to ship. I wish I had read those comments before I placed my order.


OMG that's terrible! I'm going to try to call an cancel tomorrow. I may also reach out to my credit card company to see what I can do. 

The thing is, I could buy the item I want from another website! 

What did you order?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> They have a lot of angry customers comments how awful there customer service is. Someone commented that they are waiting over a month for the item to ship. I wish I had read those comments before I placed my order.


I received a response this morning stating they couldn't cancel the order because once the order is placed it's intended to be shipped immediately. Really? LOL 10 business days, 14 calendar days, constitutes immediately? What decade do they live in over there? Anyway, it was obviously a standard response. I'll probably have to get on the phone and try to reach CS if I want to cancel this order.

Anyway, I strongly recommend *not ordering* *from mj.com*. Worst customer service I've ever experienced.


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I received a response this morning stating they couldn't cancel the order because once the order is placed it's intended to be shipped immediately. Really? LOL 10 business days, 14 calendar days, constitutes immediately? What decade do they live in over there? Anyway, it was obviously a standard response. I'll probably have to get on the phone and try to reach CS if I want to cancel this order.
> 
> Anyway, I strongly recommend *not ordering* *from mj.com*. Worst customer service I've ever experienced.


I have requested for my order to be canceled also but was told there’s no guaranteed and most likely the item will ship but they’re not sure when.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> I have requested for my order to be canceled also but was told there’s no guaranteed and most likely the item will ship but they’re not sure when.


I had the exact same conversation. I started to feel sorry for the people who answer the phone because after reading instagram and trust pilot it seems like this has been going on for a month! I guess we’ll see what happens!


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I had the exact same conversation. I started to feel sorry for the people who answer the phone because after reading instagram and trust pilot it seems like this has been going on for a month! I guess we’ll see what happens!


Well guess what! My package arrived today. There was no email confirmation stating that it was shipped and it’s still saying processing on my order. The only thing that was a little different is I think it came from a store.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> Well guess what! My package arrived today. There was no email confirmation stating that it was shipped and it’s still saying processing on my order. The only thing that was a little different is I think it came from a store.


Great news! Congrats!   

What did you order?


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Great news! Congrats!
> 
> What did you order?


2 snapshot.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> 2 snapshot.


Nice! Those are so cute!   

Today in my saga I can report 1) I received a notice that they were trying to cancel the order and 2) I received a 20% off discount code. I’ll wait a while before I try that again!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love these! I was just growing the MJ site and ran across the re-editions!
> 
> I had the Hillier back in the day, sold it because it was too heavy.
> 
> I'm considering the Karlie, which I never bought because I used to carry too much stuff. Luckily, it is the perfect size for me now!


This is exactly my case. The Karlie was "so small" back then when I carried a full sized Natasha, but now I barely carry anything at all and the Karlie seems perfect. I used to adore these bags so much. To me, this version of the gold plate is hands down, the best MBMJ collection ever produced.
Now I just have to decide which colors to get for the Mini Natasha and the Karlie.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Nice! Those are so cute!
> 
> Today in my saga I can report 1) I received a notice that they were trying to cancel the order and 2) I received a 20% off discount code. I’ll wait a while before I try that again!


I'm so sorry for that whole ordeal. Bad customer service is the worst. Really ruins the experience.
Do you know if the Re-Edition bags are available anywhere else? I would love to grab one from a department store, so I can avoid these issues. Let me know which ones you end up buying.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

WillWordForBags said:


> I'm so sorry for that whole ordeal. Bad customer service is the worst. Really ruins the experience.
> Do you know if the Re-Edition bags are available anywhere else? I would love to grab one from a department store, so I can avoid these issues. Let me know which ones you end up buying.


I saw some models on farfetch but not in US department stores yet.

My order actually shipped yesterday! They upgraded the shipping to overnight so it’s arriving today. I hope I love it!  

I’ll post a photo here once it arrives.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Here’s my new Karlie Re-Edition! So cute in person!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

One more of that throw back plate:


----------



## WillWordForBags

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Here’s my new Karlie Re-Edition! So cute in person!
> 
> View attachment 5625001


Absolutely awesome. Have always loved this bag. Congrats! The color is perfection. 
Now I feel better about ordering my bags from the MJ site. Farfetch is also a good choice because they offer codes sometimes. 
I’ll do some research. Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Thank you!  

I received a 20% off code due to this issue so I'm going to order something else...maybe a black Hillier...but I'll wait a few weeks to order, let things settle down. 

If you pick something up, be sure to share a photo!


----------



## Jannes

I have an "old" Lil Ukita in aubergine (I think) and I use it often. It is my go to-bag when I need a crossbody-bag. I have also several other older MbyMJ bags that I use regularly. I do not have any of the newer ones.

I actually used my black Totally Turnlock Faridah tote today. Holds so much, still in good condition.


----------



## Taimi

This is so fun to see!  My handbag enthusiasm started with the Natasha bag and I acquaired quite a few classic q bags back then. I use them sometimes, not very often though. Maybe I should now!


----------

